# Kapampangan: emu papayna



## Coolwater07

"emu papayna"

i dont know what does it mean..


----------



## apsicle

emu papayna = _Huwag kang panghihinaan_


----------



## Scherle

Coolwater07 said:


> "emu papayna"
> 
> i dont know what does it mean..


 
It means don't lower down. The one saying that was probably pertaining to a sound. As in "do not lower down the volume". 

I hope it helps!

Also, its not Kapampangan. Kapampangan refers to the person who speaks Pampango.



apsicle said:


> emu papayna = _Huwag kang panghihinaan_


 
_Huwag kang panghihinaan/Huwag kang panghihinaan ng loob_ means eka mangayna lub.


----------

